# fireshrimp vs banded shrimp



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

i was wondering if i put a fire shrimp with a banded shrimp . would it be a war between em ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Define the word "war"?
Breeding? Fighting? Playing?


Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive had one of each in my tank for almost 1 year now and they are both still alive. Housed with a pistol shrimp as well actually


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

i meant fight or kill each other .
i really wanna buy a banded coral shrimp and a pistal shrimp


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It also depend on the size or the tank and to some extend the personality of the shrimps themselves I think.

I had my fire shrimp after a skunk shrimp in a 105g.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a 29 gallon Biocube. And my fire shrimp has good credit in my tank. If anyone got a banded coral shrimp for sale pm me plz


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

What shrimps do you want exactly? Fire shrimp, banded coral shrimp or pistol shrimp?
Pistol shrimp will need a shrimp goby to be comfortable. It won't bother other shrimps and other shrimps won't bother them because they stay in their burrows all the time. BTW, you need a sand bed to keep this shrimp.
fireshrimp is beatiful but it may be very cryptic. 
Banded coral shrimp will be aggressive toward other shrimps.
HTH


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

I have one fire shrimp. 
I wanna buy a banded coral shrimp and a pistol shrimp. I think I think I have enough sand


----------



## Ginu (Jan 30, 2012)

I got a cleaner shrimp and a coral branded shrimp (they get along fine although the CBS seems to always follow the cleaner around) and this weekend i have to add a peppermint shrimp to clear some minor aptasia and would really like to add a pistol along with a yellow watchman gooby...
What are my chances of of a coral branded, cleaner, peppermint and a pistol shrimp getting along in a 34g aqua euro cube with about 50-60lb liverock?

Thanks,


----------



## Ginu (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok so I added the biggest peppermint shrimp (1.5-2") and a goby on Saturday and on Monday morning he was well and dancing (same goes for the goby). Now the peppermint was being chased around for short periods when he was first introduced by the cleaner shrimp(3") but he lost interest pretty fast and CBS has been pretty docile as he was molting (finished on Sunday and he actually ripped one of his claws off from the base - I feel bad for the guy but hopefully he will grow it back)

I think they will still chase each other off their rocks but in the long run they will be OK if well fed; I'm also planning to add a tiger shrimp in there for the goby to have a buddy as he looks a little lonely but at least he hangs out at the front of the tank


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

i was gonna buy CBS, but i changed my mind  so im gonna keep my fire shrimp im gonna buy tiger with goby , or pistol shrimp with guby


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

msg me if you want a yellow watchman with pistol pair


----------

